# jointer/planer



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Just picked up this 6" jointer/4" planer from CL and I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about it. It is a Rong Fu pt150. Rong Fu, apparently. makes machines to spec. for other manufacturers. An owners manual would be great but besides that I was hoping someone could suggest where I could find extra belts for it, what I should be doing to tune it up and the blades have some small nicks on the outside end that are probable not going to be an issue but I was wondering if it would be better to try to replace the blades or could I sharpen them up and if I replace them...where do I find correct replacement blades. Tried to find info online for the machine but alas, no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Wish I could help, but that's a new brand to me. 

Oooh.....that name - "Wrong Fu". :laughing: I couldn't resist, but good luck with it!


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

w1pers said:


> Just picked up this 6" jointer/4" planer from CL and I was hoping someone could tell me a little more about it. It is a Rong Fu pt150. Rong Fu, apparently. makes machines to spec. for other manufacturers. An owners manual would be great but besides that I was hoping someone could suggest where I could find extra belts for it, what I should be doing to tune it up and the blades have some small nicks on the outside end that are probable not going to be an issue but I was wondering if it would be better to try to replace the blades or could I sharpen them up and if I replace them...where do I find correct replacement blades. Tried to find info online for the machine but alas, no luck. Any help would be appreciated.


i did a google search go here and see if anything will help ? 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+Rong+Fu+pt150


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't heard of that brand either. The company is still in business. You might wright them for an owners manual. http://www.machinetools.com/en/companies/3446-rong-fu-industrial-co-dot-ltd

If the blades aren't nicked too bad they should be able to be sharpened. You will have to remove the knives anyway to do this. Then you could measure the thickness and width of the knife and just buy a set. Pretty much a jointer knife is a jointer knife and be found in many places including ebay. 

I just freehand sharpen 6" jointer knives on a bench grinder. You have to keep the same angle it is ground now and keep moving all the way from side to side so you don't grind too much in one spot. When I get about 90% done I put the edge of the knife against a straight edge and then adjust the grinding to the high places until straight.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

del schisler said:


> i did a google search go here and see if anything will help ?
> 
> https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=+Rong+Fu+pt150


Yea, I did the same search. Can't find anything on it. I assume it is similar to most jointer/planers so I was hoping some one had tips on tune up.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Anyone with ideas on where I might start the search for the belts? Tune up tips? Never removed blades from one of these. How do I start?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've never had to buy any round or flat belts before but from what I can see on the net they are pretty expensive. This place looks like they could supply both the round and flat belts. http://www.beltcorp.com/index.html


As far as removing the knifes, first note how far the knife protrudes from the head. Then there is probably an aluminum block behind it which is called a gib. It's a wedge that holds the knife in and if you loosen it the knives should slip out. 

When re-installing the new or sharpened knife you will need to set them as close as possible to how far they are protruding now.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

I wish I could help. Rong fu is a Taiwanese company. I've heard Rong fu band saws but not jointer/planer. Probably they had stopped making those tools. Find a cross reference to another brand or measure the belt length, check the website that Steve suggested.


----------

